# An Expat Looks Back at 2 Years



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

> 2 years ago we left northern Calif; packed up our little truck and pulling a trailer full of clothes, bicycles, pots and pans, lots of books and just a couple of pieces of furniture (one of which did not survive the trip), my husband, our dog, and I changed our lives forever.


The above is a quote from "After 2 years in Mexico", which appears in the blog of one of our forum participants, terrybahena (Next Up: Mexico: After 2 years in Mexico). I hope she doesn't mind my making reference to it.  Terry has, from the beginning of her new life in Mexico, shared her experiences. "After 2 years in Mexico" should probably be required reading for someone unfamiliar with Mexico and who is contemplating a relocation. Thanks to Terry for letting us peak into her life in Mexico!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

AH HA!! Now I know why all of a sudden I had a BUNCH of views on one particular post. Thnx Longford for your encouraging words. (It's basically a diary for me). This is the website I hit everyday to see what's going on in Mexico! -from an expat perception-


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I read it yesterday; very nicely done. Congrats.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

...yes...that should be required reading. Thank you


----------

